# One more blade question



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Not really sure where to ask this question because its not a review, just a question. You did such a good job advising me on what dado set to buy, and I am going to get the freud 10" set.

Now for the question. I have 6 or 8 10" blades on hand. Why can't I stack them on the RAS to cut a dado?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Getting the right width might be a problem and
the sheer weight of that many blades on a shaft
might be very dangerous??

I would not like to be there if the shaft let go!

It would take a week for the thing to stop turning.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I have an old 9" Craftsman table saw that is set up
as a dedicate dado saw and it turns for several minutes
after shutting off the switch, long enough to be bothersome.
It is a direct drive and when the switch is off it does not
make a sound even while the blade is still spinning.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Handyman

I don't see any real reason that you couldn't stack your saw blades, other than the possibility that BHOFM brought up. I think you would have to put spacers between the blades to keep the teeth apart.

The other thing would be to make sure that the blades are all exactly the same diameter, or you will have grooves and ridges in the bottom of your dado.

Gerry


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting question about stacking saw blades. I've never really thought about doing that, maybe because all of my old saw blades are so dull they don't cut so very well. If you give it a try (and survive) let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have incrued enough hospital dept to know that using a tool as it is not intended is, well frankly stupid, and dangerous. Both of my serious trips to the hospital involved using a tool in the way it was not intended. In the words of Willy Wonka "No, wait, stop, don't"......


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> The other thing would be to make sure that the blades are all exactly the same diameter, or you will have grooves and ridges in the bottom of your dado.
> 
> Gerry


Exactly what I was thinking. I would purchase the Freud 8" stack dado set and be done with it. You will love the set and they work great. Red


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

One other thought came to mind about stacking regular saw blades. They aren't as stiff as dado blades thus you might get some distortion which would not give you a true dimensioned dado.

+1 on the Freud 8" set. I've had that set for about 10 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a slippery slope unless the blades used are exactly identical. There wouldn't be much (if any) cost advantage, plus they're not really optimized to function in that way. Bottom line is that it won't work well with a hodge podge of blades and there's no advantage in buying a bunch of identical blades as opposed to a set designed to do that job. 

Which Freud set are you thinking of?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

One last comment, it would seam to me as well that the bottom of the dado would be rough do to the fact the blade cuts a V.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Which Freud set are you thinking of?



Knotscott I am going to get the Freud SD208 8". I have 2 RAS and want to set up one just for dado. 

I really wanted to know what everyone thought about stacking blades. I think I got a good response, and the general thoughts or "don't do it".

Nate1778 If you saw some of the things I do with tools you would just pass out. Some would say I am Dangerous. I just think I am innovative.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, Handyman, don't innovate yourself into the hospital. We all enjoy your input to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Well, Handyman, don't innovate yourself into the hospital. We all enjoy your input to the forum.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry. I will be carefull.


----------

